# Project: "NoX" my ride after week-end of hard work.



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello fellow nissan owners, i wanted to show you my ride and a little week-end project i did for the first time, MYSELF (yeah i'm proud about it). If you could PLEASE leave some comments about it (anything from general to specific. is it better or worse? thanks) IF FOR SOME SERVER REASONS THE PICTUES DOESN'T SHOW PLESE GO HERE http://www.cardomain.com/id/ak_tjk Well here it goes...
1998 Nissan Sentra SE (all stock): This is what my car looked like before the start








and this is the back of it








and the side








Here's the finished project:







(sorry ii didn't took pictures while i was working...) 
and here's the back again but modified








back with lights turned on, a little blury though








and this what my car would look like from your side-window while driving 









If you have any questions about which products i used feel free to ask.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

nice, black out tail's and tint. you should have put this in the cosmetice section :thumbup:


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

nice tint, but arent you worried about cops pulling u over? lol


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

yea.. if your tailights do not reflect light, they are considered illegal..

i really like your tails.. but im just giving you a heads up...u might already know this.. anyways.. what products did you use?


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Est. Horsepower: 140 ?

Tint looks pretty good, hope those blackouts don't get you pulled over too much.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i am 99% sure light still reflects off of the reflectors in his tails. my car has black sprayed side reflectors (normal black spray paint lol) and then still reflect too!

very nice job! i am extremely impressed. i love the complete black out of the tails and the infamous bar <major OEM style flaw imo) why did u use? normal tint? or the vht.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i am 99% sure light still reflects off of the reflectors in his tails. my car has black sprayed side reflectors (normal black spray paint lol) and then still reflect too!
> 
> very nice job! i am extremely impressed. i love the complete black out of the tails and the infamous bar <major OEM style flaw imo) why did u use? normal tint? or the vht.


i have been thinking of tinting my center piece instead of painting it black for a while now.. just havnt gotten around to doing it yet.. never seen it done, now that i have makes me want to do it more... lol


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the compliments guys.... well about the tint and spray...
For tails i used "wet" transparent Window Tint spray purchased from a local tint-shop for $16 (u can also use one that sells at Hobby Town for about $4-5) but i would recomend using night-shades simply because it takes A LOT less time and is easier to apply because it's what they say a dry spray type. Even though you can't really see it unless you look for it, the tint spray run. I thought i was finished after 2 layers of spray... picked it up to see it outside "A BIG MISTAKE" should've left there for at least 3-4 hours, and saw it running so i had to re-spray. Unded up with 4 layers of tint (didn't mean to) that's why it is so black... and NO it doesn't reflect  and COPS didn't even pay attention to it today... Funny i saw 4 cops on my way home from work (yes they cops are like flies in Lincoln a lot of them) and none of them pulled me over  My cousin tried the black tails on his bimmer first 
(aftermarket tails) so far for 8 month cops don't bother to stop him, so thought why not? 
for the windows i used Limo dark (20%) Charcoal Gray color Insta-cling tint (Axius company) which i purchased from wal-mart for about $13 of roll. I used 3 rolls of it, lots of leftovers. A good thing about this tint is that it's removable and reusable, roll it back during the winter and put it back again next spring. But it is darker than a normal 20% tint since the material is different.
The whole thing went for under $100 (originally i wanted the shop do it for me, but they asked for more than what i was expecting to pay so i just did it myself, and i like it 2)
If you have any "how to" questions, i'll be glad to answer. :thumbup:


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

140? yep it's all stock, why did it surprise you? 
I'm still thinking about putting a CAI and an exhaust (if i don't go to my homecountry this summer) 
p.s.
about the reflection again, as you saw the pictures where taken at night so on some of the i had to use the flash and it didn't reflect a bit.


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

*...*

I forgot to mention that i used 2 layers of Clear Coat, so the tint won't wash away or get messed up. Plus it's shiny


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

is it just me or is there no pics and just abunch of 'x's


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It's not just you.. try the link, that's what worked for me.


----------

